# 볼때기 사랑



## kidarimnida

Hello everyone.
What does 볼때기 사랑 mean?. I know that 사랑 means love but I didn't find 볼때기. 

I'd really appreciate your help.


----------



## khawk

볼때기 means a cheek.
a cheek -> 볼, 볼때기(<= this one is a slang but is used quite often)

I have never heard of "볼때기 사랑".  I guess it is a movie title


----------



## want8

볼때기 is a humble word for 볼, which means 'a cheek'.
I'm a native Korean but I didn't know the meaning of 볼때기 사랑
so I searched what it means.

볼때기 사랑 is a song title from the band 'MC the Max'.

This means a self-giving, humble love for a lover
even though the breakup is near at hand.


----------



## kidarimnida

Want8 you're right! I love MC the Max songs. That's why I wanted to know the meaning of 볼때기 사랑. Thank you very much.Thank you everyone.


----------



## 코미디 갤러리

I've never heard of the expression and certainly most people wouldn't have but I can kinda guess what it might mean.


----------

